# Problema Con Lavadora Whirlpool



## kvn507kdv (Mar 2, 2012)

Saludos compañeros del foro, hace unas semanas mi lavadora presento un problema y me arriesgue a desarmar el panel de control, encontre el switch que detecta la posicion de la tapa de la lavadora y pude notar que estaba dañado(este switch evitava que se completara los ciclos de lavado, solo recogia agua). Cuidadosamente hice un jumper donde estaba conectado el switch y como por arte de magia ahora si funcionaba la lavadora. Mientras esperaba que me llegara el repuesto paso lo siguiente:

Al cargar el nivel de agua y transcurrir unos 5 minutos de lavado un inminente olor a quemado emana del panel de control y al revisar el aislante del jumper esta practicamente deretido. Un tecnico especializado me dijo que eso paso porque el jumper no soportaba la cantidad de corriente. A mi parecer no pudo ser esa la razon sino como funciono anteriormente, ademas el cableado de conexion al switch estaba caliente lo cual no deberia ser.
Revise el capacitor y esta en buen estado, los bobinados del motor los revise y marcan lo siguiente: la bobina de arranque 8 ohm y la bobina de trabajo 1,3 ohm no estoy seguro que sean los correctos. El timer segun un archivo que adjunto parece estar bien los contactos se activan segun el patron.

Que me acosejan para resolver el problema.


----------

